# Rose uncle Jimbo 2015 Einschätzung bitte



## Bergbube (4. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

könnt ihr einmal schauen ob ich vielleicht etwas an dem Rad anpassen sollte? Ich weiß ich habe nicht viel geändert, aber leider hab ich nicht so viel Ahnung ich weiß nicht ob sich der Aufpreis der Komponenten lohnt oder ob ich andere nehmen sollte. Besonders bei den Bremsen bin ich mir nicht sicher. Zur Auswahlen stehen noch Shimano 615; Shimano XT mit Kühlkörper; Formular T1 oder Avid Code R.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Foxi1988 (4. März 2015)

Würde entweder zu den xt bremsen oder zu den sram guide rsc bremsen tendieren.
Ich hab mich für die rsc entschieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbube (4. März 2015)

ok danke dann nehme ich eine von den beiden.


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (5. März 2015)

Und ich würde mir ne andere Gabel dran machen


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. März 2015)

UncleJimbo1986 schrieb:


> Und ich würde mir ne andere Gabel dran machen



Schonmal die Gabel gefahren?
Das Geld ist besser in ner verstellbaren Sattelstütze und/oder einem Monarch Plus aufgehoben.

hier mal ein Test der Gabel
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/02/06/test-xfusion-sweep-rl2/


----------



## Bergbube (5. März 2015)

Den test habe ich auch schon gesehen, ich weiß wirklich nicht ob die Gabel etwas für mich ist, ich würde auch mehr zahlen oder ein anderes Bike nehmen. was ist von folgenden zu halten?
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-60/
https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3610
Das Canyon hat sogar eine verstellbare Sattelstütze


----------



## Foxi1988 (5. März 2015)

hä?
Das Canyon kostet 2500 euros...für 2400 euro kriegst du das uncle jimbo 2 das viel besser ausgestattet ist als das von dir konfigurierte uncle jimbo 1....


----------



## Bergbube (5. März 2015)

Hast recht, ich schau mir das alles noch mal genau an und überlege noch mal was ich denn wirklich will. Auf 4-500€ kommt es auch nicht an muss ich zugeben


----------

